# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion >  >  How many dreams on avg?

## stasik50

How many dreams on average do you remember per night?

Me, on weekends, I get about 3-4 on average. On weekdays it goes down to 1-2.

----------


## no-Name

Two a week, if I'm lucky.

Moved to GDD~

----------


## epicdreamer371

hmm depends well last night i had 4
i have 1-7 a night  but i usually have 3 +.

----------


## stasik50

> Two a week, if I'm lucky.
> 
> Moved to GDD~



Oh sorry. I thought I put it in GDD but I guess I made a mistake. Thanks  :smiley:

----------


## hellohihello

> Oh sorry. I thought I put it in GDD but I guess I made a mistake. Thanks



I did the same when I joined!

I remember 3 a night, 4 if I am lucky.

----------


## Specialis Sapientia

3-4 average.. sometimes 2 or 1.

My record are 9 dreams (many hours of sleep)

----------


## yellowlight

1-2 average. 3-4 if I wake up during the night.

----------


## Lafos

Usually I have about 4-5 a night

----------


## guitarboy

4-9 a night, my record is a series of 13 short dreams, though they might have been 6 or 7 dreams that changed randomly.

----------


## redback122

1, 2 if im lucky but I just started doing this dream recall, Usually I was that bad I couldn't remember at least 1 a month, Now doing this thing, waking myself up, I can recall!! which makes me happy. But also Today I also didn't have to wake myself up, I got up in the morning Because I forgot to set the alarm, And I remember my dream :-) So I think progress is working. Only thing is im like a spectator I can't really control my dreams because I'm more of relaxing and chilling. I think my brain thinks that my dreams are more of a movie then such realm.  ::banana::

----------


## Falsn

I just have one or two usually and maybe three.

----------


## BigFan

If I'm lucky, one or two a month, it's that bad and it's destroying my ability to lucid dream  :Sad:

----------


## guitarboy

Wow. You need some recall rehabilitation &#248;.&#248;

----------


## Zhaylin

3-9
On average about 3-5 a night.

----------


## AURON

one or two

----------


## Lucid fanatic

Wow you all have alot, is having a fixed sleeping pattern essential?

----------


## gradient

between 3 and 5 a night, at the weekend I have about 6 a night though. God bless lie ins!

----------


## Odd_Nonposter

3 is a good night for me. But most of the time, I have 1-2, but they come in sort of "cycles" where I have about 4-5 days of great recall and comparatively vivid dreams, but then I get a dry spell that lasts for just about as long. It's about time for this dry spell that I'm on to wear out, so I'm getting my hopes up.  ::biggrin::

----------


## Hidden

When I'm not focused I usually only have one or two dreams per night.  Sometimes I'm just too lazy to remember my dreams.  But when I actually try (and sleep in) I can get 3-6 dreams.

----------


## Hukif

3-6/day, though I always had good recall, so basically, cheating lol

----------


## BigFan

> Wow. You need some recall rehabilitation ø.ø



lol, tell me about it  :tongue2:

----------


## redback122

> lol, tell me about it



lol

----------


## Saturnine

On the nights that I'm lucky enough to actually sleep, I can have up to 4 dreams. I can usually only vaguely remember the first ones though.

----------


## Mini Man56

You should make this a poll.

I recall 2 per night.

----------


## stasik50

> You should make this a poll.
> 
> I recall 2 per night.



Okay  :smiley:

----------


## Echoes of the meddle

When i used to smoke pot daily, it would be about 1-2 dreams a week, and the memory of the dream would be very foggy and fucked up, but after 2 weeks of not toking at all, my dreams have been very vivid again and i am permanantly giving up pot for lucid dreaming.

----------


## Lëzen

I'll rarely remember anything about my dreams based on the fact that five days out of the week, I wake up to a screaming alarm clock. That pretty much ruins it all. The worst part is, if I turn down the volume on my alarm, I'll end up turning it off, going back to bed and not remembering having ever done it. I _need_ a startling wake-up call if I'm to stay awake.

So, after doing some averaging, I learned that I have about 6 memorable dreams per month, although there are times where I've gone months without remembering anything.

----------


## Alex117

well the other night I had 4  :boogie: but the last 2 nights I had none  :Sad:  so its like some days im lucky some days im not

----------


## panta-rei

I'm usually around two to three, but I often have nights with just one.

----------


## Hidden

I'm actually probably closer to 2-3 than once per night...

----------


## Robot_Butler

I'm with the majority on 2-3 per night.  That averages the bad nights (0) with the good nights (4-5).

----------


## ninja9578

One or two, more if i'm motivated for somehting.

----------


## XxParadoxX

I just started working on dream recall four days ago , and I remember about 4 per night. last night (only night number four) I remembered *eight* dreams very clearly. I am definitly improving ^_^

----------


## 3isdom

Usually 2-3 or short dreams. Although sometimes I will have one very long dream with 'chapters' or seperate parts.

----------


## sora12

I usually remember 1-2 dreams everyday. I don't remember them right away though, like throughout the day I'll just have flashbacks about them. So I usually remember a lot of dreams even from years ago.

----------


## ultranova

4-5 sometimes it goes 6+ but sometimes only  :tongue2:

----------


## Tricky

I get about 6 dreams a night. Usually at least 1 or 2 of them are lucid.

----------


## Sentaku

on average it's 3-4
4-6 on a good day (...Night, really =P)

----------


## ninja9578

4 or 5, although if I sleep in it can go over ten  ::D:

----------


## Agent203rd

Yeah, 4-5 for me, but if I really want to I could have 6+, I just keep hitting snooze on my alarm clock, dream shortly, wake up and repeat. Sometimes my dreams continue.

----------


## D1r3w0lf

My personal record is 4 in one night , and i usually write 1-2 dreams per day.

That is if I am not feeling lazy or forget to write it down  :tongue2:

----------


## oniman7

I used to be able to depend on having 5 dreams a night, but I've been kind of lazy with my dream journal.

----------


## EarthBoundRules

I usually remember 1 dream a night, but sometimes I remember up to 4.

----------


## Sora

1 per week if I'm lucky...actually more like 3-4/months. Yeah I know I need to work on this >< I just can't start writing a real DJ. Hope I'll find a solution soon!

----------


## Skydreamer707

1-2 on average nights and maybe 4-5 on really good nights  :tongue2:  although there's always some nights where i remember none  :Eek:  its sad i know D:

----------


## Mattofla

Generally I only have 1 vivid dream, but sometimes I have upwards of 4-5. 

If I am doing a WBTB session, I wake up alot with similar dreams, and there are like 3-6 of them. Does that count?  :tongue2:

----------


## ColinE

I remember one or two dreams a night now, most I've ever remembered is three.

----------


## Drawsher

I usually remember 6 or more, I love sitting in bed in the morning and going threw the dreams I had that night.

----------


## Supernova

most nights I recall 2 sometimes 3, more on a good night when I wake up a lot.

----------

